# The ToeZup Design Contest Winner is Composure!



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

*Congratulations Composure you are the ToeZup tee shirt design contest winner.*

Just PM me your prize choice and ship to address whenever you get the chance. raise01:

*This will be the next ToeZup tee shirt on the market.
SteSteez gets 1,000 points for second place and a little something else as well.
*A huge thank you to everyone that participated. Everyone that made it to the finals has been given 500 points.*

*Ladies and gentlemen Composure's winning design.*


----------



## SteSteez (Dec 18, 2006)

Congratulations to Composure, good competition man.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

SteSteez said:


> Congratulations to Composure, good competition man.


Yes great job Composure. You did a great job as well SteSteez. PM sent to you my friend your design was great as well and we may have room for both.

*Good job Composure!*

Everyone has received their points already, thank you.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks man. Good work to all those who entered.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

congrats composure, was a good design


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Tight work as usual Composure.....:thumb02:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Tight work as usual Composure.....:thumb02:


Mucho gracias hombre.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

No doubt it's a great design. Congrats again Composure.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Congrats man.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Congratulations man. It was a good design.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

No doubt Kyle, thank you sir.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

way to go...all entries were great


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Steph05050, they did such a good job.

I'm working on getting Composure's tee on the market as I write this.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

ToeZup said:


> Thanks Steph05050, they did such a good job.
> 
> I'm working on getting Composure's tee on the market as I write this.


Congratulations Composure Great job buddy. Hey Tony let me know about the shirts bud..


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Will do Nikos, thanks.

Yeah Composure did a sick job. He's even finishing the final art in Illustrator for us so we can speed up the print time. A true champion I have to say.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

So much talent....Congrats to all that attempted and BIG round of applause to COMPOSURE!


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you WarHERO, it was a great contest.

We'll have another one in the fall when it's a little cooler out. maybe a hoodie design contest...


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks guys, it means alot. But, big ups to Tony because without him we wouldn't have had this opportunity.


----------

